# My childhood buddy was just drafted to the Cincinnati Reds!



## MikeH (Jun 6, 2014)

Found out earlier this afternoon. My friend since 1st grade, Seth Varner, was drafted in the 10th round to the Cincinnati Reds today. This guy has been an amazing athlete since we were kids playing tee ball. He's coming straight out of Miami University in Oxford, OH. Here's a write-up about it:



> When the Reds used their 10th-round pick in the 2014 First-Year Player Draft on Friday, they kept it local.
> 
> Left-handed pitcher Seth Varner, the 305th overall selection, pitched for Miami University in Oxford, Ohio. A native of Batavia, he attended Clermont-Northeastern High School.
> 
> ...



Needless to say, I'm really happy for him. I've been best friends with him since we were kids, literally having 3-week long sleepovers through the summers. We've grown apart a bit, but we still manage to keep in contact. Looking forward to seeing what he does in the big times.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats to him! Totally awesome! And Miami of Ohio is where one of my favourite Bruins players went to school: Reilly Smith, along with players such as Alec Martinez, Dan Boyle and Tommy Wingels. 

I went to school with Jack Taylor, a basketball player who was all over the news for scoring 109 points in a game a few months back, and 138 a couple years ago. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Taylor_(basketball)

Always really cool watching people you've known for years have their dreams come true


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Daf57 (Jun 6, 2014)

Very cool!! That's big!


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2014)

Sofos said:


> Congrats to him! Totally awesome! And Miami of Ohio is where one of my favourite Bruins players went to school: Reilly Smith, along with players such as Alec Martinez, *Dan Boyle and Tommy Wingels. *



Honestly, it's weird as fvck to see how the Sharks draft because their AHL team is out here in MA


----------



## Shawn (Jun 7, 2014)

That is awesome! Congrats to him.


----------

